# DOM FANG MARSHALL ANKHA LUCKY WOLFGANG



## babykas (Apr 3, 2020)

Starting bid is 30 NMT for each

Also looking for all star fragments, gold and petals!


----------



## shamana (Apr 3, 2020)

Edited: deleted


----------



## eminyan (Apr 3, 2020)

hi when is this auction ending?


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2020)

I'll start the bid on Ankha for 30 NMT.  
Does she still have all the original furniture in her house?


----------



## Babylon (Apr 4, 2020)

I’ll bid 30NMT for Ankha with 4 Aries fragments and 3 stacks of petals


----------



## honeypuff (Apr 4, 2020)

I’ll give 30 NMT, 5 million igb, for Marshal


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2020)

I got beat pretty fast!
I'll up my bid to 40 NMT. 

Edit: For Ankha, to be specific.
Got her on an island, so I'm retracting my offer. Sorry!


----------



## babykas (Apr 4, 2020)

Gregor said:


> I'll start the bid on Ankha for 30 NMT.
> Does she still have all the original furniture in her house?


Yes, she hasn't been spoken to, only when she had moved in

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



eminyan said:


> hi when is this auction ending?


As soon as they want to leave


----------



## Kumacrossing (Apr 4, 2020)

I’ll start 30 NMT for Dom


----------



## Captain-Cake (Apr 4, 2020)

35 NMT for Marshall!


----------



## Capella (Apr 4, 2020)

30nmt for fang


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 4, 2020)

Retracting my bid, sorry.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 5, 2020)

[retracted]


----------



## Astralyze (Apr 5, 2020)

Stacks of star fragments & NMT for Lucky!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 5, 2020)

nvm. sorry


----------



## katiee (Apr 5, 2020)

35 nmt for lucky !


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 6, 2020)

Has this auction ended?


----------

